# Where to rent bike for vail pass?



## kpny1 (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm in Denver on vacation, making my way to the mountains later in the week.

My Denver friend suggested I rent a bike in copper mountain, and climb approx 6 miles above vail pass, then enjoy a 14 mile descent. He thought there might be shops that'll let me rent the bike in copper mountain and then return the bike on the other side.

Does this sound right? 

Where can I rent a nice roadbike? I brought my shoes, shorts & shirt with me, so I just need a helmet and a sweet ride.

Thanks in advance for any suggestions of bike shops.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know where you can rent a road bike in the high country, but there are several spots for renting mt bikes and hybrids in Frisco (9 miles or so east of Copper Mtn). There is a mt bike rental place at Copper Mtn ski area but you'll pay top dollar there.

As for being able to return the bike in Vail, I'm skeptical. I do not know of any really nice road oriented shops in the mountains. If you can transport a bike, you'd do better to rent in Denver and take it with you to the mtns.


----------



## EndoMadness (Jul 14, 2005)

all kinds of places to rent high quality road bikes in the vail area (pedal power, the kind cyclist, moontime cyclist, colorado bike service), but not familar with Copper (i'm sure there is one shop) most in Copper will be the hybrids or mtn bikes. Frisco will definitley have a shop renting roadies

There is no way you can rent a bike and drop it off in the other town. Companies in vail (maybe Nova Guides) will rent you a bike then drive you up the pass to just bike down.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

kpny1 said:


> I'm in Denver on vacation, making my way to the mountains later in the week.
> 
> My Denver friend suggested I rent a bike in copper mountain, and climb approx 6 miles above vail pass, then enjoy a 14 mile descent. He thought there might be shops that'll let me rent the bike in copper mountain and then return the bike on the other side.
> 
> ...



Vail Pass is a good ride. The Ride from Copper Mountain to the top of Vail Pass is easier than the ride from Vail to the top of Vail Pass. So, I would think about renting a bike in Vail, starting in Vail, riding to Copper Mountain, then ride back to Vail. If you want to see a profile of the pass, go here:

http://www.coppertriangle.com/course.html

Then look at the profile from miles 60 to 80 (this is going east). The ride up Vail pass from Copper Mountain is MUT/bike path that goes along the valley in between the freeway. Don't worry, there is a large enough gap between the westbound and eastbound freeway lanes that you don't hear the freeway noise too much. 

Going west from the top of Vail Pass you go by a lake, the MUT continues parallel to the freeway (I-70) for a while, then ducks under the freeway (a couple of tight turns -- stay awake!) and then dumps out onto the old Vail Pass Road -- regular two-lane road that is now closed as a recreation path. Off the pass, you eventually come down into residential areas, some MUT/rec path, until you hit Vail Village. 

You can also rent a bike in Frisco somewhere, climb up to Copper Mountain (all bike path/MUT along the river -- it's nice), then continue up to the top of Vail pass. Note that there isn't usually much open in Copper Mountain as far as "bike support" for a ride like this. You'll want to use the Conoco mini-mart along the MUT coming up from Frisco to grab water/gatorade/snacks (it's near Copper Mountain)

Another tip: start early -- good chance for T-storms in the PM hours. And, dress warm and bring warm clothes -- the weather can change quick and be chilly in an instant. At least a rain/wind jacket, long finger gloves, and maybe arm warmers. leg warmers are good too. Don't forget the sunscreen or shades either.

Have fun!


----------

